
World held hostage by hit-or-miss Covid-19 tests - tomohawk
https://asiatimes.com/2020/04/how-accurate-are-coronavirus-tests/
======
tomohawk
> The meaning of a test result for a person depends not only on the accuracy
> of the test, but also on the estimated risk of disease before testing. This
> was described mathematically by Thomas Bayes and later explained by
> Siddhartha Mukherjee as the law that “a strong intuition is much more
> powerful than a weak test.”

